#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Historische moment : Rutte maakt om 15 uur excuses

## SportFreak

Aan de Surinamers 

Wat vinden jullie er van ?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> *Historische moment : Rutte maakt om 15 uur excuses.* 
> 
> Aan de Surinamers 
> 
> Wat vinden jullie er van ?



Wat vindt jij er zlf van?




.

----------


## SportFreak

Hij is verplicht om dat te doen en Surinamers te compareren

----------


## Revisor

Ik was Rutte voor!

*Ik betuig mijn spijt dat mijn voorvaderen Europese slaven hebben gemaakt*

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik was Rutte voor!
> 
> *Ik betuig mijn spijt dat mijn voorvaderen Europese slaven hebben gemaakt*



Dat van jou was geen oprecht excuus maar een sneer naar anderen die dat volgens jou zouden moeten doen. Dus was je Rutte niet vr. Trouwens het "excuus" van Rutte is ook maar een verplicht nummertje en komt niet voort uit een oprecht gevoel deze te maken. Voor excuses is het zeker 150 jaar te laat. De daders en slachtoffers zijn lang geleden gestorven. Schuld en slachtofferschap zijn niet erfbaar. En het ergste is nog wel dat alles om huidskleur gaat. En dat van mensen die doorgaans als eerste met het vingertje wijzen naar racisme.
Erfzonde is een racistisch concept. De kinderen laten opdraaien voor misdaden van hun ouders. En in dit geval gaat dat nog verder, want de verwantschap met de daders wordt bepaalt op grond van de huidskleur en niet op grond van genealogie. Daarom werd er ook *keihard geist* dat de witten hun excusus moeten aanbieden. Een witte baby wordt al schuldig geboren en een zwarte baby als slachtoffer. 




.

----------


## Revisor

> Dat van jou was geen oprecht excuus maar een sneer naar anderen die dat volgens jou zouden moeten doen. Dus was je Rutte niet vr. Trouwens het "excuus" van Rutte is ook maar een verplicht nummertje en komt niet voort uit een oprecht gevoel deze te maken. Voor excuses is het zeker 150 jaar te laat. De daders en slachtoffers zijn lang geleden gestorven. Schuld en slachtofferschap zijn niet erfbaar. En het ergste is nog wel dat alles om huidskleur gaat. En dat van mensen die doorgaans als eerste met het vingertje wijzen naar racisme.
> Erfzonde is een racistisch concept. De kinderen laten opdraaien voor misdaden van hun ouders. En in dit geval gaat dat nog verder, want de verwantschap met de daders wordt bepaalt op grond van de huidskleur en niet op grond van genealogie. Daarom werd er ook *keihard geist* dat de witten hun excusus moeten aanbieden. Een witte baby wordt al schuldig geboren en een zwarte baby als slachtoffer.
> 
> .



*Column Sander Schimmelpenninck*

*De infantiele houding van veel Nederlanders in de slavernijkwestie laat onze burgerschapscrisis zien*

 
18 december 2022

Terwijl ik een Zweedse sportwinkel uitloop na een vergeefse poging noren te kopen, zie ik dat mijn naam weer eens trending is op Twitter. Dat is zelden leuk, maar in een week waarin de discussie over ons slavernijverleden hoog opliep, maken de extreemrechtse lasteraars het wel hl bont. Toch zal ik hier niet de zoveelste boom opzetten over de gekmakende wetteloosheid op sociale media, daarvoor is de materie van de slavernijkwestie te interessant.

Het was deze week in bepaalde kringen namelijk populair om te betogen dat er geen collectieve verantwoordelijkheid bestaat voor ons slavernijverleden, maar alleen een individuele, ja zelfs een erfzonde. Zo tweette fascistenfluisteraar Paul Cliteur dat men ‘het maar bij de Oranjes of Schimmelpenninckjes moest komen halen’. De zoveelste smeerlapperij van een man die in zijn knorrenmadrassa aan de Leidse Rechtenfaculteit jarenlang gemankeerde jongelui de bruine beginselen mocht leren.

Het is de modus operandi van rookgordijnrechts; naar een ander wijzen, om zelf maar nergens verantwoordelijkheid voor te hoeven voelen. Klimaatactivisten worden ‘betrapt’ met onschuldige vakantiefoto’s die bewijzen dat zij weleens hebben gevlogen, en de antiracist Akwasi wordt nagedragen dat hij van Ghanese slavenhandelaren zou afstammen. ‘Hypocriet!’ boeren de onderbuikdansers tevreden, het kleuterbrein van hun volgers bespelend. Terwijl ze zelf heus beter weten.

Want het was natuurlijk de staat Nederland die deelnam aan de internationale slavenhandel en de staat Nederland die kolonin had. De individuele mensen die verantwoordelijk waren voor de uitvoering van dit beleid zijn allang dood, maar de Nederlandse staat is er nog steeds. Geen individuele levende Nederlander heeft dus schuld aan de slavernij, maar er is wel degelijk een collectieve verantwoordelijkheid voor de daden van toen. Excuses zijn dan ook namens het staatsbestuur, niet namens de burgers die nu leven.

Het instellen en in stand houden van slavernij is een collectieve daad die is voorbehouden aan een overheid. Natuurlijk kunnen individuele en collectieve verantwoordelijkheid met elkaar verweven zijn. Zo werden nazi-kopstukken verantwoordelijk gehouden voor hun actieve leidinggevende rol en misdaden tegen de menselijkheid. Maar Duitsland werd vooral als land gestraft, met verstrekkende gevolgen voor bijvoorbeeld de uit Duitse gebieden verdreven Duitsers, waarvan de meeste geen enkele individuele verantwoordelijkheid hadden.

Niet bijzonder ingewikkeld lijkt me, maar veel Nederlanders vinden het te moeilijk om collectief rekenschap te geven van het slavernijverleden. Sommigen beweren zelfs voor honderd procent van plaggenhutbewonende turfstekers af te stammen, en dus zouden zij eigenlijk excuses moeten krijgen! Ja, als het gaat om de strijd tegen het water, verzetshelden of een goal in blessuretijd van Wout Weghorst, dan kan men zich wel op het collectief beroepen, maar verantwoordelijkheid voor de slavernij? Nee, de Nederlandse kleinburger beroept zich alleen op voorvaderen wanneer het uitkomt.

De infantiele houding van veel Nederlanders in de slavernijkwestie laat onze burgerschapscrisis zien. Daarbij hoort een collectief ongemak en onvermogen om met onze eigen geschiedenis om te gaan. Het is overigens niet alleen extreemrechts dat niet consequent denkt over zaken als het collectief en schuld. Extreemlinks doet net zo hard mee aan de erfzondewaanzin, door nu levende individuen het spreekrecht te ontzeggen op basis van hun huidskleur, en hun eis tot financile compensatie voor individuele nazaten.

Als Cliteur het recht serieus zou nemen, zou hij zijn geradicaliseerde achterban uitleggen dat de zaak juridisch en moreel zonneklaar is: alleen de Nederlandse Staat kan (en moet) spijt betuigen voor de slavenhandel en slavernij in zijn kolonin. En daarbij mag geen Nederlander van nu worden afgerekend worden op de daden f het lijden van zijn voorvaderen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-va...zien~b95cb536/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> *Column Sander Schimmelpenninck*
> 
> *De infantiele houding van veel Nederlanders in de slavernijkwestie laat onze burgerschapscrisis zien*
> 
>  
> 18 december 2022
> 
> Terwijl ik een Zweedse sportwinkel uitloop na een vergeefse poging noren te kopen, zie ik dat mijn naam weer eens trending is op Twitter. Dat is zelden leuk, maar in een week waarin de discussie over ons slavernijverleden hoog opliep, maken de extreemrechtse lasteraars het wel hl bont. Toch zal ik hier niet de zoveelste boom opzetten over de gekmakende wetteloosheid op sociale media, daarvoor is de materie van de slavernijkwestie te interessant.
> 
> ...



Toevallig zat ik het net te lezen. Revisor die "antwoorden" plakt van anderen. De arrogantie om alle goede en minder goede argumenten samen te vatten als "burgerschapscrisis" . Boven al die zich slecht gedragende burgers troont Sander Schimmelpenninck als voorbeeld van hoe je je als burger dient te gedragen en te denken. 



.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Hij is verplicht om dat te doen en Surinamers te compareren


Natuurlijk is wat er in het verleden is gebeurd slecht. 

Betaalt Suriname dan compensatie voor al het geld dat Nederland/Nederlanders daar hebben geinversteerd/investeerde?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
In een draad van 11 december 2022, dus vr de column van Schimmelpenninck :





> Eerst het artikel lezen Oiseau. Er wordt niet "om de hete brij heengedraaid". Immers de slavernij is een stuk geschiedenis wat uitgebreid gedocumenteerd is en waarvan erkend wordt dat dit een heel foute periode was. Maar is die foute periode de schuld van de huidige witte nederlanders? Nee natuurlijk. We hoeven slechts te erkennen dat de slavernij fout was. En daar is iedereen het wel mee eens in de samenleving.
> 
> Ik ben het wel met je eens dat de Koning excuses moet aanbieden voor de slavernij. Als staatshoofd lijkt mij dat ook de meest aangewezen persoon dit te doen namens de regering. Niet omdat hij wit is, maar vanuit zijn functie. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Framing. Een belediging ook.



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Hij is verplicht om dat te doen en Surinamers te compareren



Een merkwaardige geformuleerde zin. Wordt hier bedoelt Surinamers "compenseren" of is het inderdaad "compareren". Maar als het compareren moet zijn dan klopt de zin niet. Is SportFreak misschien in de war met een brief die hij mogelijk heeft ontvangen en waarin het woord "compareren" viel? 

Ik heb even gegoogeld op de zoekterm 'compareren' in combinatie met de site maroc.nl. Dat leverde slechts n verwijzing op naar deze draad. Compareren is geen woord wat (of is het dat?) je dagelijks gebruikt. Dat moet dan ergens in je hoofd zitten en een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden. Sport is netals ik niet iemand met een brede vocabulaire. Dus hoe komt zo'n niet alledaagse term dan terecht in zo'n korte zin?

In de context van deze draad zou je ook kunnen zeggen dat Rutte in de hoedanigheid van premier moet _verschijnen_ voor een Surinaamse afvaardiging om namens de regering excuses aan te bieden.

Ik heb menigmaal opmerkingen gekregen van Rev over mijn taalbeheersing en te lage opleiding. Terecht wel. Maar hier in deze draad valt niemand over deze vreemde zin. Is het niet opgevallen?






> Hij is verplicht om dat te doen en Surinamers te *compareren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Nederlandertje
> ...




.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Aan de Surinamers 
> 
> Wat vinden jullie er van ?



Dat is merkwaardig. De excusus worden namens de Nederlandse staat aangeboden, nadrukkelijk niet namens de nazaten van de daders, maar weer wel aan de nazaten van de slachtoffers van de slavernij. Dat is een beetje dubbel.



.

----------


## Bart.NL

Economisch gezien is sprake van diefstal. Immers, de slaven hebben nooit loon ontvangen. Nederlanders hebben dit geld met rente genvesteerd en dat aan hun kinderen doorgegeven.

Als achterkleinkinderen van Holocaust slachtoffers bezittingen terugeisen die van hun voorouders gestolen zijn, dan zouden reparatie betalingen aan nazaten van slaven ook bespreekbaar moeten zijn.

De theorie is mooi en de praktijk is lastig. Wie heeft dat geld nu? Het is zinvoller om discriminatie en racisme in het heden aan te pakken (is al lastig genoeg).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Economisch gezien is sprake van diefstal. Immers, de slaven hebben nooit loon ontvangen. Nederlanders hebben dit geld met rente genvesteerd en dat aan hun kinderen doorgegeven.
> 
> Als achterkleinkinderen van Holocaust slachtoffers bezittingen terugeisen die van hun voorouders gestolen zijn, dan zouden reparatie betalingen aan nazaten van slaven ook bespreekbaar moeten zijn.
> 
> De theorie is mooi en de praktijk is lastig. Wie heeft dat geld nu? Het is zinvoller om discriminatie en racisme in het heden aan te pakken (is al lastig genoeg).



Dat is waar. Maar dan zou exact moeten worden vastgesteld wie de kinderen zijn. Nu willen ze een vast bedrag per kind, wat nergens op slaat. Want hoe meer kinderen hoe meer erfenis. Het bedrag moet bepaald worden op basis van het aantal gemaakte uren van alle slaven. Dat bedrag gaat dan in totaal naar het land en die zien maar wie hoeveel krijgt. De vraag is wel in hoeverre wij nog profiteren van de slavernij. Welvaart komt vooral voort uit arbeid in het heden. Als in niemand in het heden zou werken dan zou er nul welvaart zijn. Fietspaden, mooie tuinen, dijken enz, het is er allemaal niet dankzij de toenmalige slaven. En trouwens hebben die landen al veel geld gekregen in het kader van ontwikkelingshulp. Dat zou er dan weer vanaf getrokken kunnen worden. De armoede in de slavenlanden is niet het gevolg van de slavernij. Dat ze daar na 150 jaar nog steeds niks hebben is aan de burgers zelf te wijten. Aan het begin van de twintigste eeuw was het niveau van de welvaart in Nederland ook een stuk lager. Wat er daarna gekomen is, is het gevolg van arbeid en ontwikkeling welke niet te danken is aan de slaven. 


.

----------


## Bart.NL

Het is alleen jammer dat al die milieu vervuiling en klimaat verandering komt door de mensen die hard werken en niet door de mensen die liggen te luieren in de zon.

----------


## Revisor

De 'umi' (van Union Minire) in zijn huidige naam Umicore verraadt de koloniale roots van dit bedrijf. Van de meer dan 1000 Belgische bedrijven die rijk werden in Congo is Umicore het grootste. 'A better life', niet voor de Congolezen. Logo Umicore

Opinie - *Lucas Catherine*

*Niet de Belgen maar de bedrijven die Congo plunderden moeten zich verontschuldigen en herstelbetalen

Historicus van vergeten zaken Lucas Catherine is het er niet mee eens dat de Kamer van Volksvertegenwoordigers zijn excuses zou aanbieden voor de kolonisatie in naam van alle Belgen. Leopold II heeft nooit het volk geraadpleegd voor zijn koloniale plannen. Niet de Belgen maar zij die Congo hebben geplunderd, moeten zich verontschuldigen en herstelbetalingen opgelegd krijgen.*

maandag 5 december 2022 13:18 

UPDATE 20 december: Hername van de Opinie van Lucas Catherine van 5 december, voor het debacle van de Congo-Commissie op 19 december.

De federale Congo-commissie is verdeeld over twee essentile zaken: dat de Kamer verontschuldigingen zou aanbieden voor de Belgische kolonisatie in Afrika en over al dan niet herstelbetalingen.
*
Wat is het probleem?*

Als de Kamer van Volksvertegenwoordigers verontschuldigingen zou aanbieden spreekt zij namens het hele Belgische volk. En dat is historisch niet juist: Leopold II heeft nooit het volk zelfs maar geraadpleegd toen hij zijn koloniale plannen realiseerde.

Wie moet zich dan wel verontschuldigen? Zij die Congo hebben geplunderd. Zij moeten, volgens het zelfde principe als de vervuiler betaalt, bij herstelbetalingen worden betrokken. Maar die koloniale maatschappijen bestaan toch niet meer! Dat dacht u.

Neem de roof van mineralen in koloniaal Congo: de naam die hierbij uitspringt is dan de Union Minire du Haut-Katanga en die bestaat wel degelijk nog. Ze veranderde in 2001 wel haar naam in Umicore  maar de umi verwijst nog altijd naar haar oude naam. Ze huist in een indrukwekkend hoofdkwartier in de Brusselse Broekstraat.


Schilderij van de massaslachting door Umicore in 1941 op mijnarbeiders die staakten voor overleefbare werkomstandigheden, door Katangese schilder Tshibumba Kanda-Matulu. Foto: archief LC

Een groot deel van de agro-industrie was in handen van Lord Lever met zijn Huileries du Congo Belge en Les Savonneries du Congo Belge. Zijn bijnaam was niet voor niets de Zeepbaron. Heel Belgi waste zich toen met zijn Sunlight zeep. Verder produceerden zij Vim en Lux, die merken bestaan nog.

Sunlight zeep. Foto: archief LC

De manier waarop hij zijn arbeiders behandelde lokte de grootste opstand tegen de kolonisatie uit, namelijk de Pende Revolte in 1931 (4.000) doden). Lord Lever fusioneerde in 1930 met een ander, Nederlands koloniaal bedrijf, Unie Margarine en dit resulteerde in UniLever.


Lever House, inkomhal. Foto: LC

Zijn voormalig hoofdkwartier, het Lever House in de Brusselse Koningsstraat heeft een even protserige inkomsthal als de oude ingang van het AfricaMuseum in Tervuren.

Dan waren er Belgische bedrijven die een bij-activiteit in Congo ontwikkelden. Zo de Solvay-groep. Vader Ernest Solvay was betrokken bij de kolonisatie pogingen van Leopold II En niet alleen in Congo maar ook in Marokko.
Ernest Solvay investeerde dan ook in Kongo. Hij was aandeelhouder van Socit Commerciale et Financire Africaine, in 1907 gesticht door de Socit Gnerale. Hij was ook aandeelhouder van de Socit Forestire et Commerciale du Congo Belge (gesticht in 1912) en in 1908 was hij raadgever van Leopold II bij de overname van Congo door Belgi. De familieholding Mutuelle Solvay investeerde verder nog in het koloniale chemiebedrijf Sogecim du Katanga.

Zo waren er meer dan 1.300 Belgische maatschappijen rechtstreeks betrokken bij de plundering van Congo. Dan waren er nog de bedrijven hier in Belgi zelf, die groot werden door de verkoop van wat in mijn kindertijd Koloniale Waren werden genoemd. De bekendste zijn Delhaize en Colruyt. Zij groeiden uit van enkele lokale winkeltjes tot de ketens die wij nu kennen.

Dus als er herstelbetalingen komen, dan weten wij wie er voor moet opdraaien, niet de hele Belgische Bevolking.

Koning Albert I in Congo. Foto: archief LC

En tot slot is er nog de monarchie van wie het fortuin grotendeels afkomstig is uit Congo, via het feit dat ze groot-aandeelhouder waren in de grootste koloniale holding, de Socit Gnrale.

Het zou dus logisch zijn dat onze vorst zich bij de Congolezen verontschuldigt en een reparatiefonds opricht, gefinancierd door de nog bestaande oude koloniale bedrijven.

Nieuwsgierig wat Kamerlid Wouter De Vriendt (Groen), Voorzitter van de Congo-commissie, hiervan denkt.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...erstelbetalen/

----------


## Bart.NL

Het is alleen jammer dat de aandeelhouders die destijds rijk werden van de uitbuiting in Congo niet meer leven en hun aandelen veelal hebben verkocht. Dus dan kun je het bedrijf aansprakelijk stellen, maar dan pak je de huidige aandeelhouders. De dief is al lang met de buit vertrokken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
De bijbel over bloedschuld 

*DEUTERONOMIUM 24 : 16*

"De vaders mogen niet ter dood gebracht worden om de kinderen, en de kinderen mogen niet ter dood gebracht worden om de vaders. Ieder zal alleen om zijn eigen zonde ter dood gebracht worden."



.

----------


## mrz

Idd... thnx Rob!

Ik geloof ook niet dat het Leger des Heils blij is met oorlog in Oekraine..

Weet het wel zeker! 

Is gewoon burgeroorlog. Oekraine heeft familie in Rusland en vice versa.  :frons:

----------


## Bart.NL

> De bijbel over bloedschuld 
> 
> *DEUTERONOMIUM 24 : 16*
> 
> "De vaders mogen niet ter dood gebracht worden om de kinderen, en de kinderen mogen niet ter dood gebracht worden om de vaders. Ieder zal alleen om zijn eigen zonde ter dood gebracht worden."


Ik denk dat de situatie beter te vergelijken is met het volgende: jouw vader was een drugsbaron en liet jou een dikke erfenis na. Dat is bloedgeld en als jij het houdt, ben je ook verantwoordelijk voor het leed dat de drugsverslaafden is aangedaan. En het leed werkt door naar volgende generaties.

Kinderen van mensen die in concentratie kampen hebben gezeten, hebben daar vaak last van. Welvaart wordt gemaakt met arbeid maar wordt vergaard met rente. Alleen is het lastig om uit te vinden wie vandaag daar onder lijdt of profiteert en in welke mate.

Het is daarom zinvoller om misbruik en slavernij die vandaag de dag nog bestaan te stoppen, anders blijft het dwijlen met de kraan open. Wat denk je van arbeidsmigranten in campings die 1000 euro per maand betalen voor een caravan?

----------


## mrz

Is juist dweilen zonder water... Rivieren stonden deze zomer droog ???

Verwoestijning door opwarming.

Enig idee wat Afrika te verduren heeft gehad?

https://www.volkskrant.nl/economie/g....google.com%2F

Erg uhm... Vreemd??

Klagen over asielzoekers terwijl landen zowat onleefbaar worden over there???

----------


## Revisor

Ik heb het gevoel dat de excuses de nakomelingen geestelijk goed doet. Alsof het een positieve therapeutische werking heeft.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik denk dat de situatie beter te vergelijken is met het volgende: jouw vader was een drugsbaron en liet jou een dikke erfenis na. Dat is bloedgeld en als jij het houdt, ben je ook verantwoordelijk voor het leed dat de drugsverslaafden is aangedaan. En het leed werkt door naar volgende generaties.
> 
> Kinderen van mensen die in concentratie kampen hebben gezeten, hebben daar vaak last van. Welvaart wordt gemaakt met arbeid maar wordt vergaard met rente. Alleen is het lastig om uit te vinden wie vandaag daar onder lijdt of profiteert en in welke mate.
> 
> Het is daarom zinvoller om misbruik en slavernij die vandaag de dag nog bestaan te stoppen, anders blijft het dwijlen met de kraan open. Wat denk je van arbeidsmigranten in campings die 1000 euro per maand betalen voor een caravan?



Ik vind het wel goed om iets te betalen aan nabestaanden. Maar niet vanuit oprechte schuldgevoelens. Gewoon om van het gezeur af te zijn. En met iets denk ik aan een fors bedrag. Niet aan 200 miljoen of zo. Nee aan enkele tot vele miljarden. Maar dan nog moet dat geld opgehoest worden met kapitalisme. Dat bedrag mogen die landen vrij besteden. Dus van riolering, wegen, spoorlijnen, onderwijs, gezondheidszorg tot voor mijn part opzuipen. Daarna is er niks meer, de rekening is vereffend.

De erkenning is wel oprecht. De slavernij was een misdadige periode waarvoor geen enkel excuus het gedane leed kan compenseren. Ik wil het misdadige karakter dan ook niet bagatelliseren. Het was een ongekend misdadige periode die eeuwen heeft geduurd. Waar behalve dwangarbeid ook sprake is geweest van zeer geweldadige misdaden als verkrachting, marteling en moord.





> Welvaart wordt gemaakt met arbeid maar wordt vergaard met rente. Alleen is het lastig om uit te vinden wie vandaag daar onder lijdt of profiteert en in welke mate.



Dat is exact hoe ik dat ook zie. Welvaart is het product van arbeid en rente gebakken lucht. Met niets doen geld verdienen. Dat is dan wel weer goed van de islam waar rente taboe is.



.

----------


## Bart.NL

Het gaat om het erkennen dat de slavernij een misdaad was en dat het ook nu nog gevolgen heeft. Maar slavernij was vroeger normaal, overal in de wereld. Het is makkelijk om nu met een veroordelend vingertje naar voorgaande generaties te wijzen. Toekomstige generaties zullen misschien huiveren bij de wijze waarop wij dieren behandelen in de bio industrie.

Europese landen hebben op grote schaal aan slavernij verdiend, en met dit geld ook de opbouw van hun koloniale rijken gefinancierd, en daarna de industrile revolutie.

Ik denk als we hier aan beginnen, het einde snel zoek is. Wat dacht je bijvoorbeeld van de wijze waarop Katar de voetbalstadions heeft laten bouwen. Die sjeik en zijn trawanten hadden geld genoeg om de arbeiders redelijk te behandelen. En die sjeik heeft echt niet gewerkt voor zijn geld. Maar hij koos ervoor om de arbeiders uit te buiten. En wat dacht je van de voetballers die naar het WK gingen? Dat zijn vaak ook miljonairs.

Er zijn talloze voorbeelden van uitbuiting en slavernij, ook vandaag de dag nog, en dat heeft voor mij hogere prioriteit, want anders is het dweilen met de kraan open, en praten we in 2122 over compensatie voor de nazaten van de slachtoffers van de misstanden in 2022.

De winst van de slavernij is vaak geherinvesteerd, en het meeste daarvan zit nu in de zakken van de rijksten der aarde. Daar moet het geld vandaan komen. Verder denk ik dat het rondstrooien van geld niet veel oplost (het geeft alleen een goed gevoel misschien bij de benadeelden dat het leed is erkend).

Bijvoorbeeld, als de nazaten van een drugsverslaafde ook drugsverslaafd zijn, dan kun je beter een afkick kliniek starten dan hen geld geven, en in economisch achtergebleven gebieden kun je beter belastingvoordelen geven aan bedrijven die fatsoenlijke werkgelegenheid bieden.

----------


## knuppeltje

Terecht zegt Bart dat vroeger wereldwijd slavernij als heel normaal werd beschouwd. Neem de Arabieren, die kochten op de Europese slavenmarkten op de Kaukasus alleen al om Egypte te veroveren een heel leger van slaven, de Mammelukken. En ook dat ging met volledige medewerking van Europeanen.
Abd ar Rahman de derde van Cordoba kocht er alleen al zo'n goede 10.000 om in zijn leger het voor hem gevaarlijke overwicht aan Berbers te neutraliseren. Immers hij regeerde ook over heel de Maghreb. 
Vele, vele tienduizenden slaven hebben de Arabieren eeuwenlang in Afrika en Europa gekocht. 

Zelfs Marokko had een haven waaruit zwarte slaven naar Amerika werden verscheept. Daarnaast opereerden de Barbarijse kapers, die volop aan slavenhandel deden, ook vanuit Marokkaanse havens, omdat ze daarvoor bescherming van de Marokkaanse sultan kregen. Ook Marrakesh had lange tijd een slavenmarkt. 
Nog steeds worden de zwarte inwoners in Marokko verschrikkelijk gediscrimineerd en als heel minderwaardig gezien en behandeld. Tel daarbij ook nog de achterstelling van de Riffijnen op, en het plaatje ziet er ineens heel anders uit. Over racisme gesproken. 
Het verwijt hier gedaan dat de van Marokko afkomstige zwarten in Frankrijk wel voor het Franse team wilde supporteren, maar niet voor het Marokkaanse, getuigde niet van enig begrip daarvoor.

En wat te denken van alle Afrikaanse als Europese stamhoofden die maar al te graag de leden van de door hun overwonnen stammen aan de vele Arabische slavenhandelaren hebben verkocht, samen met hun tegenstanders uit eigen gelederen, om zo hun heerschappij te verzekeren en uit te breiden.
Door de lange voettocht door de Sahara naar de havens aan de oostkust van Afrika, stierven er iedere keer daardoor van uitputting meer slaven dan tijdens een overtocht per schip naar Amerika. Bovendien werden daarbij alle tot slaaf gemaakte jongens en mannen meteen gecastreerd. Ook dat ging niet zonder slachtoffers.

En terecht haalt Bart het voorbeeld van Qatar aan. 

Marokkanen die hier genoegdoening eisen voor ons slavernij verleden en ons huidige racisme, doen dat terecht. Maar zolang zij daarbij het slavernij verleden van Marokko en het huidige racisme daar vergeten, is dat hypocriet. 

Dat geldt zeker voor de brave moslims onder hen. Hoewel er in de bijbel slavernij vernoemd wordt - is de islam de enige godsdienst van het boek, waarin slavernij wordt goedgekeurd en aanbevolen. Immers in de koran staat dat een moslim die het hem wettelijk toegestane aantal vrouwen niet kan onderhouden - dan daarvoor maar een slavin moet nemen. 
Gezien er maar een klein gedeelte van de mannelijke bevolking meer dan een vrouw fatsoenlijk kon/kan onderhouden, over hoeveel slavinnen door de eeuwen heen hebben we het dan? Maar sowieso staat er in de koran geen quotum voor het aantal slavinnen dat een man mag hebben.
Hij gaat zijn gang maar, en doet er maar mee wat hij wil.

----------


## Revisor

> Terecht zegt Bart dat vroeger wereldwijd slavernij als heel normaal werd beschouwd. Neem de Arabieren, die kochten op de Europese slavenmarkten op de Kaukasus alleen al om Egypte te veroveren een heel leger van slaven, de Mammelukken. En ook dat ging met volledige medewerking van Europeanen.
> Abd ar Rahman de derde van Cordoba kocht er alleen al zo'n goede 10.000 om in zijn leger het voor hem gevaarlijke overwicht aan Berbers te neutraliseren. Immers hij regeerde ook over heel de Maghreb. 
> Vele, vele tienduizenden slaven hebben de Arabieren eeuwenlang in Afrika en Europa gekocht. 
> 
> Zelfs Marokko had een haven waaruit zwarte slaven naar Amerika werden verscheept. Daarnaast opereerden de Barbarijse kapers, die volop aan slavenhandel deden, ook vanuit Marokkaanse havens, omdat ze daarvoor bescherming van de Marokkaanse sultan kregen. Ook Marrakesh had lange tijd een slavenmarkt. 
> Nog steeds worden de zwarte inwoners in Marokko verschrikkelijk gediscrimineerd en als heel minderwaardig gezien en behandeld. Tel daarbij ook nog de achterstelling van de Riffijnen op, en het plaatje ziet er ineens heel anders uit. Over racisme gesproken. 
> Het verwijt hier gedaan dat de van Marokko afkomstige zwarten in Frankrijk wel voor het Franse team wilde supporteren, maar niet voor het Marokkaanse, getuigde niet van enig begrip daarvoor.
> 
> En wat te denken van alle Afrikaanse als Europese stamhoofden die maar al te graag de leden van de door hun overwonnen stammen aan de vele Arabische slavenhandelaren hebben verkocht, samen met hun tegenstanders uit eigen gelederen, om zo hun heerschappij te verzekeren en uit te breiden.
> ...



Je zegt hier dingen waaruit blijkt dat je onwetend bent.

Ik ga niet op al je onzin in maar pik een paar verwijtende en kwaadaardige onderdelen uit:

1. Welke Marokkanen hebben hier in deze topic genoegdoening geeist voor de Nederlandse slavernij?

2. Waar in de Koran wordt slavernij aanbevolen? 

3. Waar staat in de Koran dat een moslimman zijn gang mocht gaan met slavinnen en ermee kon doen wat hij wil c.q. sex mee mocht hebben wanneer hij maar wilde?


Nakomelingen van de Nederlandse slavernij hebben niets aan je betoog over Marokkanen en de Arabische wereld. Zij zijn geen nakomelingen van Marokkaanse en/of Arabische slavengeschiedenis.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
*Juridische stappen*

*Slavernijrechtszaken in de kiem gesmoord door retorisch vernuft van Rutte*


President Chan Santokhi en Premier Mark Rutte

Door een slimme truc in het slavernijexcuus zijn er eigenlijk amper tot geen mogelijkheden tot juridische stappen voor nazaten, ziet rechtsfilosoof Wouter Veraart.


Bron : *trouw.nl* - 21 december 2022

Het was een van die zinnen uit het slavernijexcuus die binnenkwamen: Wij, levend in het hier en nu, kunnen slavernij alleen in de allerduidelijkste bewoordingen erkennen en veroordelen als misdaad tegen de menselijkheid, aldus Mark Rutte. Maar eigenlijk, zegt rechtsfilosoof Wouter Veraart, is dit een juridische disclaimer die nazaten de pas afsnijdt.

Het addertje zit hem in het hier en nu. In de Kamerbrief verwoordt het kabinet het net anders: slavernij is naar de huidige juridische en morele normen en waarden een misdrijf tegen de menselijkheid. Veraart: Ze zeggen niet: de koloniale slavernij beschouwen we ook _met terugwerkende kracht_ als misdaad tegen de menselijkheid.

En dat maakt een groot verschil, legt de hoogleraar aan de Vrije Universiteit uit. Want hiermee wijkt het kabinet af van het prangende advies van de Dialooggroep Slavernijverleden om koloniale slavernij als misdaad tegen de menselijkheid te verankeren in de wet. Door dat formeel vast te leggen maak je een betekenisvol einde aan eeuwenlange juridische uitsluiting, ziet Veraart.




> Wij, levend in het hier en nu, kunnen slavernij alleen in de allerduidelijkste bewoordingen erkennen en veroordelen als misdaad tegen de menselijkheid
> 
> *Mark Rutte*



De speech zit retorisch heel vernuftig in elkaar, maar eigenlijk wordt daarin slechts gezegd: toen mocht het wel en nu vinden we dat erg. Dat is hetzelfde als zeggen: volgens huidige morele en juridische maatstaven is het jammer dat mensen van hetzelfde geslacht in de middeleeuwen niet met elkaar mochten trouwen. Het betekent niet zoveel en het is juridisch onbevredigend.

Als de regering slavernij met terugwerkende kracht een misdaad tegen de menselijkheid zou noemen, dan zou dat tot slaafgemaakten die drie eeuwen lang buiten de rechtsorde vielen omdat ze handelswaar waren, postuum tot mensen met rechten maken, legt Veraart uit. Dat is een symbolisch zeer krachtig antwoord op deze vorm van juridisch onrecht, zegt hij. Dat veel betekent voor nazaten.

*Koudwatervrees*

Maar bij ambtenaren is er koudwatervrees dat er een claim kan komen, denkt Veraart, zoals ook in Frankrijk gebeurde nadat dat land koloniale slavernij als misdaad tegen de menselijkheid aanmerkte. Nazaten spanden een proces aan op basis van dat wetsartikel en procedeerden, overigens zonder succes, tot en met de Franse Hoge Raad.

Hoewel misdaden tegen de menselijkheid in het strafrecht niet kunnen verjaren, kunnen ze dat in civiele recht wel, legt Veraart uit. Nazaten zijn op dat civiele recht aangewezen. In Frankrijk liep het stuk op de verjaring. Sowieso kent hij geen succesvolle voorbeelden van rechtszaken door nazaten, ook niet in de Verenigde Staten, waar meerdere zaken liepen.

Wat rechtszaken door nazaten lastig maakt, blijkt ook uit Amerikaans onderzoek, is het gebrek aan heldere causaliteit, legt Veraart uit. Het is bij een auto-ongeluk helder dat de schade voortkomt uit de aanrijding, maar hoe schade bij latere generaties voortkomt uit slavernij, dat is lastiger voor een rechter aan te tonen.



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Terecht zegt Bart dat vroeger wereldwijd slavernij als heel normaal werd beschouwd. (...)


In het antieke Griekenland en in de tijd van het Hellenisme werd het ook ter discussie gesteld. Bijvoorbeeld door filosofen waar Aristoteles naar verwijst in de _Politika_. Er werd op gelijkheid van mensen gewezen. Dat bewijst dat mensen er toen toe in staat waren om dat te begrijpen. Dat begripsvermogen kan als van alle tijden beschouwd worden.

In de ethische filosofie van David Hume is sympathie voor andere mensen, samen-voelen dus, voelen wat iemand anders voelt, de basis van 's mensens ethische gedragsneigingen. In onze tijd zegt men wel dat dit gevolueerd is. Niet was dit 3000, 2000 of 1000 jaar geleden een dode zenuw. Dat gevoelsvermogen kan als van alle tijden beschouwd worden.

Natuurlijk voerde het doorgaans niet de boventoon. Maar het kon en kan wel. 

Daarom kan slavernij in het verleden wel als een ethisch kwaad beschouwd worden. Ethisch relativisme biedt onvoldoende excuus.

----------


## knuppeltje

> In het antieke Griekenland en in de tijd van het Hellenisme werd het ook ter discussie gesteld. Bijvoorbeeld door filosofen waar Aristoteles naar verwijst in de _Politika_. 
> 
> Daarom kan slavernij in het verleden wel als een ethisch kwaad beschouwd worden. Ethisch relativisme biedt onvoldoende excuus.



Zijn 'Politica' heb ik zelf niet gelezen. Ik weet dus ook niet naar welke filosofen hij zou verwijzen. Maar Socrates en andere filosofen waren zeer zeker niet tegen slavernij.

"Zo is het dat sommige mensen van nature aan andere mensen toebehoren, zoals een os aan een boer", schreef Socrates in zijn 'Politika', volgens de filosofiehoogleraar Agnes Callard in in een opiniestuk in The New York Times.

Bovendien stelt Callard dat het in de 'Politika' om 'anonieme' critici van slavernij ging. Of het om filosofen ging, kan ik dus niet zeggen.

Er zullen in de oudheid beslist mensen zijn geweest die er een heel humanitaire levensfilosofie op nahielden. Maar gezien de wereldwijd verbreide slavernij - met al zijn excessen - is het de vraag hoeveel invloed zij daarmee hadden.

----------


## super ick

> Dat is merkwaardig. De excusus worden namens de Nederlandse staat aangeboden, nadrukkelijk niet namens de nazaten van de daders, maar weer wel aan de nazaten van de slachtoffers van de slavernij. Dat is een beetje dubbel.
> 
> 
> 
> .


De familie Schimmelpenninck heeft zich verrijkt met slavenhandel. Sander zou dus best wat minder hoog van zijn torentje mogen blazen.
Net als die meneer van Kick out ZP. Dat is een Ashanti. Zij verkochten de van andere stammen buitgemaakte mannen als slaven. Zij joegen op hen als handelswaar.
Ook de Oranjes hebben geld verdiend aan slavenhandel.
Deze nazaten zouden veel gerichter excuses aan kunnen bieden. Helaas zie ik geen enkel initiatief. Sterker nog, zij profileren zich veelal als ultieme deugers die hun vingertje graag heffen.

----------


## SportFreak

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Een merkwaardige geformuleerde zin. Wordt hier bedoelt Surinamers "compenseren" of is het inderdaad "compareren". Maar als het compareren moet zijn dan klopt de zin niet. Is SportFreak misschien in de war met een brief die hij mogelijk heeft ontvangen en waarin het woord "compareren" viel? 
> 
> Ik heb even gegoogeld op de zoekterm 'compareren' in combinatie met de site maroc.nl. Dat leverde slechts n verwijzing op naar deze draad. Compareren is geen woord wat (of is het dat?) je dagelijks gebruikt. Dat moet dan ergens in je hoofd zitten en een eigen leven zijn gaan leiden. Sport is netals ik niet iemand met een brede vocabulaire. Dus hoe komt zo'n niet alledaagse term dan terecht in zo'n korte zin?
> 
> In de context van deze draad zou je ook kunnen zeggen dat Rutte in de hoedanigheid van premier moet _verschijnen_ voor een Surinaamse afvaardiging om namens de regering excuses aan te bieden.
> ...



Ligt aan mijn toestel... zet zelf zijn eigen woorden in 

Het is compenseren

----------


## mrz

De AI is met veel humor de teksten aann het "repareren" 😀 dingen veranderen om the fly.... "combineren" 😀

----------


## Revisor

> De AI is met veel humor de teksten aann het "repareren"  dingen veranderen om the fly.... "combineren" 


Dat is gewoon ouderwets woordsuggestie / tekst aanvulling.

Wil je echte AI aan het werk zien check chatGPT.

----------


## mrz

Open sidebarAI Sense of Humor

Save & SubmitCancel

1 / 7

Artificial intelligence systems do not have a sense of humor in the same way that humans do. They are not capable of experiencing emotions or understanding the concept of humor in the same way that humans do.

However, it is possible for artificial intelligence systems to be programmed to generate jokes or humorous content in a variety of ways. One way is to use data from sources like joke books, stand-up comedy routines, or other texts that contain humorous content. This data can be used to train a machine learning model to generate new jokes or humorous responses.

Another way is to use natural language processing techniques to analyze the structure and content of jokes and try to replicate them. This can involve identifying the elements of a joke that make it funny, such as a punchline or a play on words, and using this information to generate new jokes.

Ultimately, the sense of humor that an artificial intelligence system exhibits will depend on the data it has been trained on and the algorithms used to generate responses. It is important to note that artificial intelligence systems do not have their own sense of humor, but rather they can be programmed to produce responses that may be perceived as humorous by humans.

ChatGPT Dec 15 Version. Free Research Preview. Our goal is to make AI systems more natural and safe to interact with. Your feedback will help us improve.

New chat

----------


## mrz

Open sidebarPolar Vortex Causes Extreme Cold

Is the current extreme cold in the USA caused by the recent nuclear fusion experiment in the united states???

No, the current extreme cold in the United States is not caused by a nuclear fusion experiment. Nuclear fusion is a process that occurs in the sun and other stars, in which atomic nuclei combine to form a heavier nucleus and release a large amount of energy. It is not something that can be controlled or manipulated by humans on Earth.

The extreme cold in the United States is being caused by a weather phenomenon known as a polar vortex. A polar vortex is a large area of low pressure and cold air that surrounds the Earth's poles. Normally, the polar vortex is kept in place by strong winds that circulate around the poles. However, when these winds weaken or break down, the polar vortex can become distorted and shift, bringing cold air to areas that are usually much warmer. This can result in extreme cold weather conditions, as is currently being experienced in parts of the United States.

ChatGPT Dec 15 Version. Free Research Preview. Our goal is to make AI systems more natural and safe to interact with. Your feedback will help us improve.


Hmm!!! 😀 ik leer nog eens wat hier!!! 😀

----------


## Revisor

Vraag ChatGPT om muziek en tekst voor je te schrijven aan de hand van een aantal wensen/kenmerken.

----------


## mrz

Ok toch maat gedaan...

Open sidebarCreate Ambient Music

Can you make ambient music for me with intelligent melody lines (3) ?

I'm sorry, but I am an AI language model and do not have the ability to create music or audio. However, there are many resources available online that can help you create ambient music with intelligent melody lines. Here are a few suggestions to get you started:

Use a digital audio workstation (DAW) such as Ableton Live, FL Studio, or Logic Pro to create and arrange your music. These programs offer a wide range of virtual instruments and effects that can help you create a wide range of sounds and textures.

Experiment with synthesizers and other electronic instruments to create unique and evolving melodies. You can use software synthesizers or hardware synthesizers, depending on your preferences and budget.

Use loops and samples to create complex and layered soundscapes. There are many websites and libraries that offer a wide range of loops and samples that you can use in your music.

Experiment with different chord progressions and melodies to create a sense of movement and development in your music. You can use music theory principles or just try out different ideas and see what works for you.

Use effects and processing to shape the sound of your melodies and create a more immersive listening experience. Reverb, delay, and other effects can add depth and texture to your music.

I hope these suggestions are helpful as you work on creating ambient music with intelligent melody lines!

ChatGPT Dec 15 Version. Free Research Preview. Our goal is to make AI systems more natural and safe to interact with. Your feedback will help us improve.

----------


## mrz

Lol, en de AI veranderd maar in maat als het over muziek gaat (is niet autosuggest...) anyway, ik ga me niet meer verontschuldigen als mensen me niet snappen! Ai heeft al lang muziek ook op spotify en soundcloud. Maarja. 😀 Ik ook... 😀

----------


## mrz

Intelligente muziek waar ik weet van heb: http://www.beatport.com/track/shipwrecked/3039063

----------


## Revisor

Je vroeg aan chatGPT om muziek voor je te MAKEN, nee je moet vragen om muziek voor je te schrijven, dus in muziektaal! En dan een bijpassende tekst bij die muziek.

ChatGPT kan ook (programmeer)code voor je schrijven.

----------


## Bart.NL

ai, ai, ai

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zijn 'Politica' heb ik zelf niet gelezen. Ik weet dus ook niet naar welke filosofen hij zou verwijzen. Maar Socrates en andere filosofen waren zeer zeker niet tegen slavernij.


De meeste mensen zijn simpele boeren zoals ik. Toen ik 21 was had ik van Plato en Aristoteles gehoord, maar ik had geen idee wat ze dachten en waarover ze hadden geschreven.

De wereld waarin jij leeft is jouw normaal. Zwarte piet had voor mijn gevoel helemaal niets met racisme te maken. Je gaat er pas over nadenken wanneer je merkt dat andere mensen zich hierover opwinden.

Zo ook slavernij. Voor de gemiddelde boer was de kerk de autoriteit en ik denk dat het Christendom een veel grotere rol heeft gespeeld in de afschaffing van slavernij dan antieke filosofen.

De reden is dat de kerk de inheemsen in Zuid Amerika en Afrika probeerde te bekeren. Dat betekent dat het mensen zijn zoals jij en ik die een ziel hebben.

En omdat in slavernij in Europa steeds minder geaccepteerd werd, gingen sommige denkers dat ook toepassen op niet-Europeanen. Maar dat soort processen duurden lang.

Slavernij was normaal en er was geen televisie of internet zodat het onrecht een ver van mijn bed show was voor bijna iedereen. Daarnaast werd veel geld verdiend met slavernij dus de belangen waren groot.

----------


## mrz

Beetje piano toegevoegd! :P

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AjQNjC_x7p24kjLF...i42lA?e=bUwBXl

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> De meeste mensen zijn simpele boeren zoals ik. Toen ik 21 was had ik van Plato en Aristoteles gehoord, maar ik had geen idee wat ze dachten en waarover ze hadden geschreven.
> 
> De wereld waarin jij leeft is jouw normaal. Zwarte piet had voor mijn gevoel helemaal niets met racisme te maken. Je gaat er pas over nadenken wanneer je merkt dat andere mensen zich hierover opwinden.
> 
> Zo ook slavernij. Voor de gemiddelde boer was de kerk de autoriteit en ik denk dat het Christendom een veel grotere rol heeft gespeeld in de afschaffing van slavernij dan antieke filosofen.
> 
> De reden is dat de kerk de inheemsen in Zuid Amerika en Afrika probeerde te bekeren. Dat betekent dat het mensen zijn zoals jij en ik die een ziel hebben.
> 
> En omdat in slavernij in Europa steeds minder geaccepteerd werd, gingen sommige denkers dat ook toepassen op niet-Europeanen. Maar dat soort processen duurden lang.
> ...



Heel goed verwoord. Ook over zp.



.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De meeste mensen zijn simpele boeren zoals ik. Toen ik 21 was had ik van Plato en Aristoteles gehoord, maar ik had geen idee wat ze dachten en waarover ze hadden geschreven.
> 
> De wereld waarin jij leeft is jouw normaal. Zwarte piet had voor mijn gevoel helemaal niets met racisme te maken. Je gaat er pas over nadenken wanneer je merkt dat andere mensen zich hierover opwinden.
> 
> Zo ook slavernij. Voor de gemiddelde boer was de kerk de autoriteit en ik denk dat het Christendom een veel grotere rol heeft gespeeld in de afschaffing van slavernij dan antieke filosofen.
> 
> De reden is dat de kerk de inheemsen in Zuid Amerika en Afrika probeerde te bekeren. Dat betekent dat het mensen zijn zoals jij en ik die een ziel hebben.
> 
> En omdat in slavernij in Europa steeds minder geaccepteerd werd, gingen sommige denkers dat ook toepassen op niet-Europeanen. Maar dat soort processen duurden lang.
> ...



Op een onderdeel na een prima reactie. De kerk was beslist geen voorvechter in de strijd tegen de slavernij.

Dat was op persoonlijke titel wel de Dominicaan 'Bartholom de las Casas'. De las Casas was een witte raaf van de Dominicaner orde. De orde die om haar wreedheid bij haar uitvoering van de inquisitie al snel de bijnaam: 'Domini canes' kreeg, ofwel 'De honden van God'.

Dank zij zijn enorme inzet voor de indianen, verzochten de Spaanse eigenaren van de plantages - die de las Cases kotsbeu waren - de Spaanse bisschoppen te oordelen of indianen nu wel of niet tot gewone mensen beschouwd moesten worden - en dus wel of niet tot slavernij konden worden gedwongen. 

Dat debat werd gehouden tussen 15 augustus 1550 en 4 mei 1551. De las Casas kwam daarvoor vanuit Amerika naar Valladolid en bracht enige indianen voor hun verdediging mee. Ondanks al zijn moeite en tot enorme frustratie, besliste de bisschoppen dat de plantage eigenaren gelijk hadden. De indianen waren geen gewone mensen en mochten dus tot slavernij gedwongen worden.

Hierna steeg er bij diverse Europese hoven een enorm kabaal op. Paus Paulus de vijfde schrok hier zo van dar hij de bisschoppelijk uitspraak als onjuist verklaarde. Maar, zo verklaarde hij, dat gold niet voor de negers - en die waren ook veel beter bestand tegen dat zware wek op die plantages - voegde hij er olijk aan toe.

Met die zege van gods plaatvervanger op aarde, kreeg de handel in Afrikaanse slaven een enorme boost.

----------


## Bart.NL

De kerk liep misschien niet voorop in de strijd tegen de slavernij maar Christelijk denken en met name de behoefte aan bekeren speelt een belangrijke historische rol in de afschaffing ervan. Want ja, dan moet je toegeven dat inheemsen een ziel hebben, en dus ook mens zijn.

En als slavernij niet acceptabel is voor Europeanen omdat het niet menswaardig is dan is het logische gevolg dat het ook geldt voor mensen in Afrika en Amerika. Daar liep de kerk niet mee voorop, maar het denken en handelen van de kerk heeft deze rol gespeeld. Het is een historisch proces.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De kerk liep misschien niet voorop in de strijd tegen de slavernij maar Christelijk denken en met name de behoefte aan bekeren speelt een belangrijke historische rol in de afschaffing ervan. Want ja, dan moet je toegeven dat inheemsen een ziel hebben, en dus ook mens zijn.


De kerk bleef als instituut ook hierin zwaar in gebreken. Alleen als ten opzichte van haar eigen gepropageerde 'christelijke waarden'. Maar dat is in meer dossiers zo.

Maar op persoonlijke titel hebben heel veel religieuzen door de eeuwen heen heel onbaatzuchtig heel veel goed werk verricht. Vele ook niet, in tegendeel zelfs, maar die vergeten we nu maar even. Daar komen we misschien nog wel eens op terug.

----------


## Bart.NL

> De kerk bleef als instituut ook hierin zwaar in gebreken. Alleen als ten opzichte van haar eigen gepropageerde 'christelijke waarden'. Maar dat is in meer dossiers zo.


Toen de conquistadores moordend en plunderend door Amerika gingen, begon de kerk zich te realiseren dat de inheemsen ook een ziel hadden en rechten. En ook al ging de uitbuiting door, dit soort redenaties hebben wel gevolgen, ook al zie je die pas eeuwen later.

Bijvoorbeeld, nadat het Romeinse Rijk was ingestort, maakte de kerk zich sterk voor individueel erfrecht in plaats van familiair. Daarmee kon de kerk zich het bezit van overledenen toe eigenen. Onbedoelde gevolgen op de langere termijn waren individualisme en persoonlijk eigendom, belangrijk voor kapitalisme.

Ook de scheiding tussen kerk en staat is hard bevochten door de kerk tijdens het investituur conflict. Voorheen bemoeiden koningen zich met de benoeming van bisschoppen. De gevolgen hiervan op de lange termijn zijn ook niet te onderschatten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Toen de conquistadores moordend en plunderend door Amerika gingen, begon de kerk zich te realiseren dat de inheemsen ook een ziel hadden en rechten. En ook al ging de uitbuiting door, dit soort redenaties hebben wel gevolgen, ook al zie je die pas eeuwen later.
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld, nadat het Romeinse Rijk was ingestort, maakte de kerk zich sterk voor individueel erfrecht in plaats van familiair. Daarmee kon de kerk zich het bezit van overledenen toe eigenen. Onbedoelde gevolgen op de langere termijn waren individualisme en persoonlijk eigendom, belangrijk voor kapitalisme.
> 
> Ook de scheiding tussen kerk en staat is hard bevochten door de kerk tijdens het investituur conflict. Voorheen bemoeiden koningen zich met de benoeming van bisschoppen. De gevolgen hiervan op de lange termijn zijn ook niet te onderschatten.



Om een en ander een christelijk tintje te geven eiste de paus dat er vooral aan bekering moest worden gedaan. Daarvoor werden er monniken meegestuurd, dominicanen. Ook die gedroegen zich echt als 'Domini canes'. Bekeringen werden maar al te vaak gedwongen. De religieuze artefacten werden zo snel mogelijk vernietigd. Denk maar aan de codex van de Maya's, en hun tempels werden vaak vernietigd.
Als je een voorbeeld wilt zien van hoe gruwelijk het daarbij kon gaan, dan moet je eens googelen naar wat er op het plein van Cajamarca gebeurde nadat de analfabete Atahualpa de bijbel liet vallen, waarop Fra De Valverde uitriep "Dood hen want zij hebben Gods woord verworpen. Enige uren later lagen er zo'n 3000 ongewapende indianen afgeslacht op dat plein.
Of kijk eens naar de jodenvervolging door de inquisitie in Spanje vanaf 1492. Zelfs conversos onder hen werden op de brandstapel gezet.

Je moet echt goedgelovig zijn om te denken dat dat onbedoeld was. De kerk paste eeuwenlang vele trucs toe om zoveel mogelijk geld van de gelovigen af te pakken, zoals het massaal verkopen van zogenaamde aflaten en nep reliquien, bijvoorbeeld. 

Sterker nog, de Franse Koning Phillips de schone verdreef de Paus uit Rome, omdat de Paus zich verzette tegen belasting op de rijkdom van de kerk en op een gegeven moment Phillips, die dat toch deed, excommuniceerde. 
Vervolgens zette Phillips er zelf een neer. Maar die wild al snel niet meer in Rome blijven en vertrok Naar Avion. 
Het gevolg was een scheuring binnen de kerk en de Europese vorstenhuizen en hadden we 100 jaar lang een Paus in Rome en een in Avion. Ondertussen was er ook nog ene Johanna bij gekomen die zich tot pausin had uitgeroepen Totdat er in Konstanz tijdens een in opdracht van de Duitse keizer gehouden concilie daar een eind aan werd gemaakt.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik denk jij je concentreert op misdaden die gepleegd zijn en wie goed of fout waren en ik concentreer me op de gevolgen van bepaalde denkbeelden. Waarom de wereld nu is zoals deze is, kun je niet verklaren door alle misdaden op te sommen, en te moraliseren achteraf.

De grote lijnen van de geschiedenis worden bepaald door machten en denkbeelden die op elkaar inwerken. En de Europese geschiedenis is voor een groot deel bepaald door de kerk. De kerk was heel lang een machtige speler met grote invloed op de denkbeelden. En Europa heeft vervolgens een enorme impact op de wereld geschiedenis gehad.

Wat betreft de Joden, is het interessant te weten dat de kerk ze meestal heeft getolereerd (de houding veranderde wel eens), anders waren de Joden in Europa rond het jaar 600 uitgeroeid of gedwongen te bekeren, net zoals de Arianen en de Hussieten acht eeuwen later. De geschiedenis was dan anders verlopen.

Er was dan geen Holocaust geweest (of een meer dan duizend jarige geschiedenis van Christelijk antisemitisme). Dus zo'n keuze die de kerk heeft gemaakt, heeft enorme (onbedoelde) gevolgen gehad. Maar goed, ik merk dat de meeste mensen daar niet in zijn genteresseerd, en liever hun morele oordeel vellen. Ik denk alleen dat het niet helpt om geschiedenis te begrijpen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik denk jij je concentreert op misdaden die gepleegd zijn en wie goed of fout waren en ik concentreer me op de gevolgen van bepaalde denkbeelden.


Welnee, maar als je iets van geschiedenis kent kun je niet om al de misdaden, en gevolgen daarvan, van de kerk heen.

Een heel erge misdaad van de kerk was dat zij eeuwenlang wetenschap als heidens heeft afgedaan, want dat strookte niet met het christelijke geloof. En vanuit die positie heeft de kerk vele eeuwen lang de andersdenkenden, anders gelovigen en anders geaarden te vuur en te zwaard bestreden en daarbij op grote schaal de gruwelijkste misdaden begaan. 

Alle vooruitgang in humanistisch denken is niet het beste kenmerk van het kerkelijk instituut, verre vandaar. Wel van vele religieuzen, maar dan op persoonlijke titel.

I rest my case.

----------


## Bart.NL

Bedenk wel dat de kerk in de middeleeuwen de stichting van onafhankelijke universiteiten had geaccordeerd om zo wetenschappelijke ontdekkingen te stimuleren. Voor het verloop van de geschiedenis is dat misschien belangrijker dan dat de kerk later op de rem ging staan.

Maar ik laat mijn kaas ook even rusten, denk ik. Kaas moet rijpen voor een goede smaak.

----------

